# 2 betta dragon HMPK for sale



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have two male dragon HMPK bettas left for sale. One yellow and one red their 6 months old, im asking $10.00 each plus $5.00 for shipping and $2.00 if you would like a heat pack. 

If you would like both im sure we can work out a deal for both.









As you can see he has the full 180 spread.









This is the brother to the one above. I just cant get good pictures of him flareing because he always trys to check out the camera lens lol.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I wish I could of gotten them ((


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

I need the space so pm me and maybe we can work out a deal for both.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

What are some of your payment methods?


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Please breed them soon!! )


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Paypal is the only thing im useing for the time being.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay. I sent you a message about shipping...


----------

